# Wirds heute noch geliefert?



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Status:  	
Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	18.11.08 02:54
Nächster Schritt: 	28 Bremen

Ist das Zustell-Paketzentrum das Finale Zentrum oder gibt es noch ein anderes wo mein Paket erst hin muss?


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2008)

Klingt nach finale, schliesslich steht "zustellen" dran. Ich hatte ja auch schon was drüber geschrieben - Jetzt, 18+ Stunden nach dem verlassen des letzten Lagers, erwähnen sie immernoch keinen nächsten schritt. Das irritiert ein wenig, bei einer direkt-Autostrecke von 5 Fahrtstunden. Fahren die mit ihrem Laster einmal rund durch deutschland, also über München und Hamburg, bevor sie zum Ruhrgebiet kommen?


----------



## Lurka (18. November 2008)

Naja, ob das heute noch ankommt wird von uns keiner so genau sagen können. Ich lese hier "Status, 18.11., 02:54 Uhr". 

Wenn man davon ausgeht (laut Mail) das sich das Paket noch im Zustellzentrum befindet, muss es allerdings noch auf den Laster gepackt werden, Transportiert werden, dann wird es zuerst an den zuständigen Bezirk gegeben, dort wird der Eingang geprüft/vermerkt, und dann erst kommts auf den Laster zum abliefern. So zumindest hats mir mal ein Kumpel erklärt.
Kommt eben drauf an wie schnell die Jungs und Mädels arbeiten bzw. wann bei denen das letzte Stück zur Auslieferung auf den Laster kommt.

Ohne jetzt irgendwas miesreden zu wollen würde ich sagen heute nicht mehr, drück Dir/Euch aber trotzdem die Daumen.


----------



## Isel (18. November 2008)

Ich denke sehr wohl, dass du gleich noch Post bekommst. Solltest dir erstmal keine Sorge machen. Meiner Erfahrung nach wurden mir Pakete mit dem Status immer am  Tag dann auch zugestellt.
Am Status ändert sich glaub ich so lang nix mehr, bis es zugestellt ist.


----------



## Norei (18. November 2008)

Isel schrieb:


> Ich denke sehr wohl, dass du gleich noch Post bekommst. Solltest dir erstmal keine Sorge machen. Meiner Erfahrung nach wurden mir Pakete mit dem Status immer am  Tag dann auch zugestellt.
> Am Status ändert sich glaub ich so lang nix mehr, bis es zugestellt ist.


Ich habe noch
Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.


----------



## Tetlin (18. November 2008)

sqoops hat bereits geliefert natürlich wahr ich zu der Zeit beim Bäcker und Brötchen holen.
Tja dann heists bis heut abend warten und im lager abholen.

Aber solang kann ich noch locker auf MoM warten weis ja das es da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß euch anderen Ungeduldigen ihr bekommt es bestimmt auch noch heute rechtzeitig zum Start.


----------



## Gelderas (18. November 2008)

Ich habe mir extra diese woche urlaub genommen für MoM. habe auch bei sqoops bestellt. von wo kommst den @Tetlin. dann kann ich es vieleicht besser abschätzen


----------



## Bartholom (18. November 2008)

mein päckchen hat 8:39 die zustellbasis verlassen: "Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt." yay!


----------



## Tetlin (18. November 2008)

@Gelderas

In Frankfurt a.M. sitz ich und das Paket kommt wohl von Hamburg runter.
Allerdings dürfte es nach München auch nicht länger dauern DHL ist im Bundesgebiet verdammt schnell lediglich, meine mit Sippis aus Austria dürften wohl nen Tag länger warten wenn sie viel Pech haben.


----------



## Sinmurder (18. November 2008)

Ding Dong

Es war 9:47 als der Postbote 2x klingelte und eine Unterschrift von mir verlangte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, Install Orgie und auf zu neuen Welten, wir sehen uns in Moria !!!

mfg


----------



## Wududaddy (18. November 2008)

habs um kurz nach 9 Uhr bekommen und bin nun fertig mit installieren und Patchen


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Das ist meine Chronik:

Datum/Uhrzeit  	Status  	Beschreibung
17.11.08 00:00 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
17.11.08 16:04 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
18.11.08 02:54 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	28 Bremen
18.11.08 06:39 	Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
18.11.08 07:48 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Und nächster Schritt:
Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

Und da die Post erst Mittags bei mir erscheint kann ich damit rechnen, dass sie es lieferen...
Sind die Server wieder online?


----------



## samweisds (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Das ist meine Chronik:
> 
> Datum/Uhrzeit  	Status  	Beschreibung
> 17.11.08 00:00 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
> ...



Seit ca. 8.30 sind die Server wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Der Postbote soll sich beeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

Zeit  	Ort  	Nähere Informationen
18. November 2008 	07:22 	Eutingen im Gäu DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
17. November 2008 	16:00 	Staufenberg DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
17. November 2008 	24:39 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Mein postbote soll sich gefälligst auch beeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..immerhin ist das Paket schon seit 7:22 Uhr aus Eutingen raus..und  zu mir nach Hause dauert  es höchsten  eine halbe Stunden mit dem Auto... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kaum will ich mcih mal beschweren ...klingelts bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..alsoo man sieht sich in moria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pilic (18. November 2008)

Meine Special Edition von MoM kam um 10:49.
Ich muß schon sagen,das die Verpackung und Inhalt sehr edel ist.Respekt.
Werde nun anfangen mal alles zu installieren etc...

Habe aber noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der kostenlosen 60 Tage Spielzeit aus?Bei mir werden die monatlichen Gebühren automatisch abgebucht.Muß ich mein Konto löschen um den Code für die 60 Tage zu aktivieren?Und nach den 60 Tagen wieder ein neues Konto eröffnen?

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!


Edit: Mir fehlt irgendwie der Hinweis für´s vergünstigte LTA.....


----------



## simoni (18. November 2008)

Ich glaube den Code dafür bekommst per E-Mail, wenn du bei Onlineversand bestellt hast.


----------



## pilic (18. November 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Code dafür bekommst per E-Mail, wenn du bei Onlineversand bestellt hast.




Habe bei Amazon bestellt....


----------



## Olfmo (18. November 2008)

Ich beschwer mich jetzt auch mal dass es noch net da ist vielleicht klingelts ja dann auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18.11.08 08:14  	Zustellbasis  	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

Bei mir hat der Postbote um 11:03 Uhr angeschellt. Ich frage mich nur wann die mail für das LTA kommt. Ist ja toll von Amazon das sie pünktlich geliefert haben nur ohne Mail für das LTA kann ich nicht zocken! Habt ihre eure mails schon erhalten?

Mfg

Zago


----------



## pilic (18. November 2008)

Zago schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bei mir hat der Postbote um 11:03 Uhr angeschellt. Ich frage mich nur wann die mail für das LTA kommt. Ist ja toll von Amazon das sie pünktlich geliefert haben nur ohne Mail für das LTA kann ich nicht zocken! Habt ihre eure mails schon erhalten?
> 
> ...




Ne,ish warte noch auf die Mail.Aber warum kannst Du nicht spielen?


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

pilic schrieb:


> Ne,ish warte noch auf die Mail.Aber warum kannst Du nicht spielen?


Ja weil ich doch sofort das LTA abschliessen will und ich weiss jetzt nicht ob mir der normalen Moria version spielzeit hat.

Mfg

Zago


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

sry wennich jetzt dumm Frage, aber was soll das LTA eig heißen? Lifetimeabo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das man auch zum zocken braucht?..also in der SE ist der Aktivierungscode und der 60-Tage Code mit drauf,also eig. so alles was man zum zocken benötigt!


PS: Sry, wenn ich stör, aber die Zeit während MoM installiert wird,muss auch irgendwie vergehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

Elthir schrieb:


> sry wennich jetzt dumm Frage, aber was soll das LTA eig heißen? Lifetimeabo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja es heißt Lifetimeabo und ich hab mir extra die normale Version bestellt weil ich die 60 tage spielzeit nicht brauche. Da ich ja als Preorder kunde das verbilligte Lta abschliessen will.

Mfg

Zago


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Ich hab bei Amazon bestellt und auch noch keine eMail erhalten. Ich bezweifle sogar, dass Amazon die eMail raussenden wird.


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Amazon bestellt und auch noch keine eMail erhalten. Ich bezweifle sogar, dass Amazon die eMail raussenden wird.


Mach mir doch keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab keine Lust 220 Euro für das Lta zuzahlen. Habe Amazon jetzt ne Mail geschickt. Solte ich die Mail nicht im laufe des Tages erhalten werde ich mich bei Codemasters beschweren.

Mfg

Zago


----------



## simoni (18. November 2008)

Ist bei der normalen Edition (SE) etwa keine freie Spielzeit dabei?

edit: sieht nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Zago schrieb:


> Mach mir doch keine Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wäre nett, wenn du dich melden könntest wie es verlaufen ist


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ist bei der normalen Edition (SE) etwa keine freie Spielzeit dabei?
> 
> edit: sieht nicht so aus
> 
> ...


Bei dem normalen Version ist keine freie Spielzeit dabei, wobei bei der SE  60-Tage kostenlos sind!


----------



## pilic (18. November 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ist bei der normalen Edition (SE) etwa keine freie Spielzeit dabei?
> 
> edit: sieht nicht so aus
> 
> ...




Also,in der Special Edition ist ein Cod für eine 60 Tage freie Spielzeit ethanlten


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> wäre nett, wenn du dich melden könntest wie es verlaufen ist



Klar doch, ich hoffe nur Amazon antwortet schnell weil ich um 15:30 Uhr zur arbeit muss. Ansonsten melde ich mich morgen.

Mfg

Zago


----------



## simoni (18. November 2008)

OK danke, zum Glück hab ich mich nicht auf den Code verlassen, sondern habe noch mein Abonnement aktiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endgiftet (18. November 2008)

Also ich tippe mal ganz stark das der Key für LTA in der Spilebox enhalten ist. Weil ja jede Moria Version ein Recht auf verbilligten LTA hat. Denke ich jetzt mal.

mfg Varonim@Belegaer


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2008)

Der Code ist in den Preorder-Paketen aus dem Handel drin ODER wird per Internetvorbestellungbestellung als email verschickt. Das Recht auf ein verbilligtes LTA hat NUR (!!!) wer vorbestellt hat. Das haben wir nun auch schon ca. 20 Mal durchgekaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herteitr (18. November 2008)

Juhu! Meine Amazon-Bestellung ist da. Minen ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hab ich meine E-Mail mit dem PreOrder-Key nicht bekommen bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn die heute abend nicht da ist muss ich mal Amazon ne Mail schreiben^^

Edit:
Man patchen dauert ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Knurrbauch: Post-Counter auf 666? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetz darfste nix mehr schreiben sonst machste das Kaputt! :O


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

DHL Wagen kann ich nun ausm Fenster sehen. Ist aber noch lange nicht da... Drückt mir mal die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich bin gerade aufgeregt wie ein Keks)


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> DHL Wagen kann ich nun ausm Fenster sehen. Ist aber noch lange nicht da... Drückt mir mal die Daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe..du kannst ja dich langsam richtung DHL-Wagen begeben und den Postboten ganz lieb fragen, ob er ein Paket für dich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: noch paar sek. dann bin ich mit Patchen fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Es ist dar ^^... Der Ring sieht bisschen billig aus, findet ihr nicht? Und er macht mich nicht unsichtbar ^^


----------



## Zago (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Es ist dar ^^... Der Ring sieht bisschen billig aus, findet ihr nicht? Und er macht mich nicht unsichtbar ^^



Glückwunsch! Zum Ring kann ich nichts sagen habe nur die normale Version.

Mfg

Zago


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

Leute kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich den Code für die  60-Tage kostenlos eingeben muss?...beim Account system gehts irgendwie nicht, also da ommt nur eine zahlung vornehmen, wenn ich auf reaktivieren drücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PLEASE HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (18. November 2008)

yeeehah! kurz vor mitag kam der postbote, ich bin zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein kleiner "testbericht" zur SE in meinem blog:
http://spiele-sammlerstuecke.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gromthar (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> [...] Und er macht mich nicht unsichtbar ^^


Sofort reklamieren!


----------



## Gelderas (18. November 2008)

vor 5 minuten bekommen. kann endlich einkaufen gehen.


----------



## h3ir (18. November 2008)

Elthir schrieb:


> Leute kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich den Code für die  60-Tage kostenlos eingeben muss?...beim Account system gehts irgendwie nicht, also da ommt nur eine zahlung vornehmen, wenn ich auf reaktivieren drücke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klick auf "leisten sie ihre zahlung"


----------



## hdro player (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der dhl wagen is duch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die blöden alöcher von sqoops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> klick auf "leisten sie ihre zahlung"


Okay, vielen Dank es geht=)...musste über die Gamecard-Form den Code eingeben!


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schalt mal bitte einen Gang zurück...


----------



## Gromthar (18. November 2008)

Mensch, das ist mal wieder so langweilig in der Fachschaftscaffete... *sigh*

Status:  	                Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
Status von: 	        18.11.08 08:58
Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.


Wenn ich rechtzeitig weg komme darf ich es mir 'vielleicht' noch heute Abend bei der Post abholen. Aber immerhin! Da steht es würde heute noch zugesendet.


----------



## Aralonus (18. November 2008)

Also als ich grad von der Schule kam, lags auf meinem Bett ;D;D;D;D;D
Hehe, es installiert grad und dann kann ich endlich lslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (18. November 2008)

Aralonus schrieb:


> Also als ich grad von der Schule kam, lags auf meinem Bett ;D;D;D;D;D
> Hehe, es installiert grad und dann kann ich endlich lslegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach Dir schonmal nen Kakao, denn das Patchen wird sicher noch ein paar Stunden dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lardor (18. November 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17.11.08 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 
17.11.08 19:04 Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 

mehr nicht.

Ein Kumpel hatte es schon am Samstag *grml


----------



## Lardor (18. November 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du auch bei Sqoops bestellt und nix erhalten ich auch das war das erste und letzte mal was ein Saftladen


----------



## Avyn (18. November 2008)

Ich war heut morgen in der Berufschule und konnte das Paket nicht annehmen. Bei Amazon steht dass es zugestellt ist, aber ich hatte keinen Zettel im Briefkasten dass ich es mir abholn kann und meine Nachbarn sind nicht zu erreichen. Wär ja nicht so schlimm wenn ich erst morgen spielen könnte, aber ich wüsste schon gern wo das Paket grad (vorallem weil heute eigentlich noch 2 andere Pakete hätten ankommen sollen) *grummel*


----------



## hdro player (18. November 2008)

das blödeste an sqoops is immer wenn ich den bestellstatus abfragen will kriege ich fehlermeldung das es keine passend bestellung zu der auftragsnummer gäbe total mist der laden


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Naja. Muss wohl auch verlierer gebn ^^ Hab zwar schon das Email von Amazon mit Preorder Keys usw aber das Päckchen is nich da. Ka wieso nicht. Bin einfach entäuscht den wenn man im August vorbestellt sollt es wenigstens am richtigen Tag ankommen.


----------



## Lardor (18. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Naja. Muss wohl auch verlierer gebn ^^ Hab zwar schon das Email von Amazon mit Preorder Keys usw aber das Päckchen is nich da. Ka wieso nicht. Bin einfach entäuscht den wenn man im August vorbestellt sollt es wenigstens am richtigen Tag ankommen.



dito das selbe bei sqoops. Hätte ich dann gleich im Laden kaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackoBauer (18. November 2008)

Elthir schrieb:


> Zeit  	Ort  	Nähere Informationen
> 18. November 2008 	07:22 	Eutingen im Gäu DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
> 17. November 2008 	16:00 	Staufenberg DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 17. November 2008 	24:39 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.
> ...



Lol frechheit... Meins wurde früher in Eutingen bearbeitet:

17.11.08 14:31  	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum  	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
18.11.08 *03:48* 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	72 Eutingen im Gäu
18.11.08 08:05 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Wehe die kommen heut net mehr an -_- bisher gabs post eigt. immer mittags auch DHL... naja 1x war ich auch sehr wütend das meine lieferung net mehr ankommt und dann hats abends um 20:00Uhr noch geklingelt...


----------



## Aranthion (18. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
bei allem Verständnis für 6-jährige Kinder, die auf den Weihnachtsmann warten:
Moria wird es auch noch nächste Woche geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die Fahrer von DHL haben sicherlich mehr als ein Paket heute zu tragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In diesem Sinne: viel Freude und gemeinsamer Spielspass in Moria  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG
Aranthion


----------



## hdro player (18. November 2008)

Aranthion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei allem Verständnis für 6-jährige Kinder, die auf den Weihnachtsmann warten:
> Moria wird es auch noch nächste Woche geben!
> 
> ...


ja verstehe ich ja aber wenn die schreiben pünklich zum 18ten find  ich müssen se das au halten


----------



## Magradesh (18. November 2008)

Wer sich die Mühe macht und in nem Laden geht, der hat es 100% heute...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so schnell wird es sicherlich nicht vergriffen sein, dass man eventuell kein mehr abbekommt :-P


----------



## Gocu (18. November 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> ja verstehe ich ja aber wenn die schreiben pünklich zum 18ten find  ich müssen se das au halten



eigentlich schon, ahb schonmal die CE von nem offline Spiel bestellt und die war dann 1 Tag nach Erscheinungsdatum da. Entweder lag es an Amazon, DHL oder einfach weil es die CE war und die noch welche bekommen habe (Hatte das 1 Woche vorher bestellt). Aber ich denke der eine Tag ist nicht so wichtig und das kann man noch verzeihen, besonders weil Amazon geschrieben hab das am so zwischen 18. und 21. November geliefert wird


----------



## Liwanu (18. November 2008)

Also da ich bis jetzt leider noch kein Paket erhalten habe, schaute ich mal bei der Sendungsverfolgung nach. Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich feststellen, dass meine Lieferung an einen anderen Ort geschickt wurde, wo ich gar keinen Wohnsitz habe! Das selbe ist meinen beiden Kumpels ebenfalls passiert. Beide hatten sich aber das Addon zu WoW bestellt und ging ebenfalls an eine ganz andere Adresse. 

Jetzt ist ein neuer "voraussichtlicher Termin" hinterlegt auf den 21. November.


----------



## JackoBauer (18. November 2008)

Post war gerade da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist gerade am installieren, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das nötig ist? Wenn ich es installiere kommt da ne meldung "meine version (gepatchte) ist neuer als die auf den cds... hm naja mal schaun - wehe ich darf die 13k Dateien nachher nochmal aktualisieren -_-. Aber freu mich das sie da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Ring sieht in der tat wirklich etwas billig aus, aber naja finds trozdem cool^^.


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Wenn du schon vorher gepatcht hast musst du doch jetzt nicht mehr. nur noch key aktiviern. Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Avyn (18. November 2008)

Ist nicht nötig

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76104


----------



## Codreanu (18. November 2008)

also ich hab meine version auch noch nicht, habe bei funiverse bestellt! naja dafür hab ich für die special version nur 52€ bezahlt. Die waren aber wenigstens so aufrichtig und haben mir gestern wenigstens mitgeteilt, dass es sich um einen tag verzögert.....

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich heute auch ohne mom spielen kann wenn ich den patch drauf habe, muss noch die letzten ep bis stufe 50 sammeln....?


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2008)

Klar geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Codreanu (18. November 2008)

danke für die info, wenigstens was heute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (18. November 2008)

Anfang August bei Amazon bestellt. Bis jetzt kein Paket, naja das wird Heute nichts mehr - Pech für mich Heute, Pech für Amazon in Zukunft.


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Satus. Bin genau der selben Meinung. Hab dort das letzte mal bestellt. Klar 1 Tag ist nich die Welt. Eigentlich is ja nichmal schlimm aber so dumm sein das man eine Vorbestellung von August nichmal früher wegschickn kann. Da fehlts einfach.


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Satus. Bin genau der selben Meinung. Hab dort das letzte mal bestellt. Klar 1 Tag ist nich die Welt. Eigentlich is ja nichmal schlimm aber so dumm sein das man eine Vorbestellung von August nichmal früher wegschickn kann. Da fehlts einfach.


Also ich weis nicht wieso es bei euch so dauert, aber ich hab meine SE am Sonntag Nachmittag bestellt und heute Vormittag gekriegt!


----------



## Dragonfarm (18. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Satus. Bin genau der selben Meinung. Hab dort das letzte mal bestellt. Klar 1 Tag ist nich die Welt. Eigentlich is ja nichmal schlimm aber so dumm sein das man eine Vorbestellung von August nichmal früher wegschickn kann. Da fehlts einfach.



also ich habe meine auch heute puenktlich bekommen - ebendfalls im august bestellt. es ist natuerlich schnell zu sagen das amazon schuld ist - aber vielleicht ist die post auch daran schuld? und ein weiteres, wie auch schon in einem anderen thread gelesen werden konnte - amazon hat ein verbot bekommen die versionen frueher zu versenden. 

schoene gruesse


----------



## Satus (18. November 2008)

Elthir schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht wieso es bei euch so dauert, aber ich hab meine SE am Sonntag Nachmittag bestellt und heute Vormittag gekriegt!




Freut mich für dich, ehrlich. Dennoch muss ich Fade_to_black rechtgeben. Wenn man schon vorbestellt, sollte es auch spätestens am Releasetag bei mir sein.

Wenn ich es nur schaffe , dass dies bei 95% der Kunden eintritt , darf man so ein Angebot nicht machen!

Zum Glück bin ich mit WAR noch bestens beschäftigt und habe Lifetime. Nichts desto trotz ist dies einfach ein mieser Service am Kunden. Dort bestelle ich jedenfalls keine Preorder mehr.


----------



## Avyn (18. November 2008)

Der verbleib meines Pakets hat sich geklärt... der Nachbar hatte es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. November 2008)

habs bei amazon bestellt und noch nicht bekommen.
hab aber schon ne mail mit nem preo order code bekommen.dort steht das der für die gegenstände ist.
weis auch nicht genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (18. November 2008)

hab noma ne frage spiel is heut leider net angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab aber schon vorn paar tagen son code bekommen reicht es wenn ich spiel patche und dann den code eingebe???


----------



## Avyn (18. November 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> hab noma ne frage spiel is heut leider net angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kommt drauf an was für einen Code
Mit dem Aktivierungs-Code kannst du MoM aktivieren und mit dem PreOrder-Code nur die Items und vergünstigtes LTA. Aber um ganz normal spielen zu können brauchst du nur patchen... du kannst dann halt nur nicht in die Minen und auch nicht die neuen Klassen spielen


----------



## hdro player (18. November 2008)

ok jetzt stehts voll fest auf morgen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. November 2008)

bei mir leider auch so.obwohl ein kollege von mir der bei mir um die ecke wohnt es heut bekommen hat


----------



## Wimilson (19. November 2008)

Also ich habe auch im September bei Sqoobs bestellt, das einzige was ich habe bis jetzt ist mein Pre Order Code. Hab mich schon beschwert, bin stink sauer. War das letzte mal bei s.. pups.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. November 2008)

ich hatte es letzte woche bei amazon bestellt.zwar spät,aber ich bin trotzdem enttäuscht das es nicht schon gestern gekommen ist.mal schaun wie es heut wird.den pre-order code hab ich ja schon bekommen


----------



## Fade_to_Black (19. November 2008)

Un auch heut nix. Post war da. Spiel war nich dabei. Ka. Warscheinlich is wirklich die Österreichische Post schuld. Die ham glaub e grad Probleme. Mir gehts aufn Sack. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. November 2008)

kommt das denn nicht mit dem packet dienst?


----------



## Herteitr (19. November 2008)

wuhu immer noch kein pre-order key von amazon <.<


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Un auch heut nix. Post war da. Spiel war nich dabei. Ka. Warscheinlich is wirklich die Österreichische Post schuld. Die ham glaub e grad Probleme. Mir gehts aufn Sack. Ganz ehrlich.



Zumindest bei mir ist paketpost was anderes als briefpost. Unsere Zusteller fahren mit nem kleinen fahrrad vorbei, die können da nicht auch noch pakete mitnehmen. Da kommen morgens/nachmittags autos vorbei.


----------



## Akareon (19. November 2008)

> Un auch heut nix. Post war da. Spiel war nich dabei. Ka. Warscheinlich is wirklich die Österreichische Post schuld. Die ham glaub e grad Probleme. Mir gehts aufn Sack. Ganz ehrlich.



Richtig.... ich habs auch noch nicht. Die Österreichische Post ist nunmal bisl langsam   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur gut das Amazon mir/uns schon die Codes geschickt hat ^^

Lg


----------



## Frandibar (19. November 2008)

Jo, ich (Österreicher), habs auch erst heute bekommen, obwohls schon am MO verschickt wurde...

Egal, jetzt is es da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. November 2008)

Grad war UPS da...und NEIN
ich reg mich da so drüber auf.monate freut man sich und dann kommts nicht.
ich weis ja nicht mit welchem paketdienst amazon liefert aber falls es UPS ist...warten...


----------



## Akareon (19. November 2008)

Ich muss mich auch korrigieren, es ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spass euch beim spielen


----------



## Nexrahkk (19. November 2008)

amazon hat mir auch noch nicht PO-Key per mail geschickt -.- langsam werde ich sauer. mail ist schon an den kundendienst von amazon raus. jetzt abwarten und raten was die für eine ausrede haben. -.-

vor einem monat vorbestellt und man kann ja auch für mein account bei amazon schon eine mail vermerken. so schwer ist das nicht. -.-
es ist so als ich ein auto ohne reifen kaufe und die werden arst später per post nachgeliefert.

versteht mich nicht falsch und ich bin keine heulsuse nud wenn das im kaufvertag versprochen wurde, dann soll es auch erfühlt werden. .
-.-

bin auf jeden fall sauer -.-


----------



## Avyn (19. November 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Grad war UPS da...und NEIN
> ich reg mich da so drüber auf.monate freut man sich und dann kommts nicht.
> ich weis ja nicht mit welchem paketdienst amazon liefert aber falls es UPS ist...warten...


Amazon verschickt die Pakete per DHL


----------



## hdro player (19. November 2008)

und auch heute nichts blödes sqoops die haben jedemfall 1kunden weniger

ich patch dann mal so dann muss ich morgen nur no code eingeben kann ich dennen die es no net haben au nur empfehlen


----------



## Fade_to_Black (19. November 2008)

Also ich habs endlich bekommen. Kurz vor Mittag =))))


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. November 2008)

schön das es bei euch allen ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab die hoffnung für heute mal aufgegeben.


----------



## hdro player (19. November 2008)

geb net auf is bei mir grade eben angekommen


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. November 2008)

aha
kann das daran liegen das ich erst letzte woche bestellt hab.
oder ist es reiner zufall?


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. November 2008)

Gut möglich, dass erst die beliefert werden, die am ehesten bestellt haben.


----------



## pilic (20. November 2008)

Gibt es wirklich noch welche bei denen es nicht geliefert wurde?
Also bei einem Freund kam es zwei Tage später,E-Mail an Kundendienst geschickt,wartet noch auf Antwort warum es denn später kam.
Werde berichten was Amazon dazu zu sagen hatte.

Habe aber noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der kostenlosen 60 Tage Spielzeit aus?Bei mir werden die monatlichen Gebühren automatisch abgebucht.Muß ich mein aktuelles Konto löschen um den Code für die 60 Tage zu aktivieren?
Und nach den 60 Tagen wieder ein neues Konto eröffnen?
Und wie und wo gebe ich den LTA-Code ein?


----------



## Bartholom (20. November 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> ich hab die hoffnung für heute mal aufgegeben.



schau doch mal bei amazon in der bestellliste nach der sendungsverfolgung für dein päckchen, das klappt bei DHL relativ gut.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. November 2008)

Ja, um den Key für die 60 Tage eingeben zu können musst du dein Abo kündigen und "Zahlen per Gamecard" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen, da kannst du den Key dann eingeben.
Sobald du das gemacht hast kannst du wieder ein Abo abschließen, es beginnt dann erst nach Ablauf der 60 Tage zu "wirken".


----------



## pilic (20. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ja, um den Key für die 60 Tage eingeben zu können musst du dein Abo kündigen und "Zahlen per Gamecard" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen, da kannst du den Key dann eingeben.
> Sobald du das gemacht hast kannst du wieder ein Abo abschließen, es beginnt dann erst nach Ablauf der 60 Tage zu "wirken".




Danke für die Antwort.Wo muß ich denn das LTA abschliessen bzw. wo muß ich denn den Code eingeben?


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. November 2008)

dhl war da...
hatte ein riseiges paket und ein kleines paket dabei.
hab erstmal meine mutter gefragt welches ich aufmachen darf...da meinte sie halt das kleine weil wir ja dachten das moria da drin ist.es war aber ein nintendo ds spiel drin welches ich eigentlich zu weihnachten bekommen sollte.
tja...
schade
auf der seite standt aber das moria heute und das spiel morgen kommen sollte.
vielleicht eine verwechselung?
oder ich habe glück und dhl kommt nochmal....was ich nicht glaube


----------



## Codreanu (20. November 2008)

ich hoffe mal ganz stark, für meine nachbarn und den postboten, dass wenn ich von der arbeit komme ein blauer zettel im briefkasten liegt und kein roter. habe meine version nähmlich gestern immernoch nicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. November 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> hatte ein riseiges paket und ein kleines paket dabei.
> hab erstmal meine mutter gefragt welches ich aufmachen darf...da meinte sie halt das kleine weil wir ja dachten das moria da drin ist.es war aber ein nintendo ds spiel drin welches ich eigentlich zu weihnachten bekommen sollte.
> tja...



"Riesig" ist ziemlich relativ. Wenn ich mich danach fühle, poste ich mal die Bilder von meinem Guitar Hero World Tour Paket. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass eine bestimmte klassenkameradin, die etwas kleiner im wuchs ist, nicht in der lage gewesen wäre, es nach hause zu tragen.


----------



## Vetaro (20. November 2008)

Hier ist jetzt das Foto mit der Packung (und meinem PC):
Klicken

Siehe auch: Blog - Guitar Hero World Tour ist da, Vetaro deliriert.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich ne anständige Größe für ein PC-Spiel. *g*


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. November 2008)

Ich wünsche mir guitar hero 3 zu weihnachten.
wenns world tour nur mit nem schlachzeug gegeben hätt hätt ich das eher genommen.aber diese bundel ist schon teuer.und die gitarre allein ist auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. November 2008)

Und weil GH4 nur mit Gitarre doof ist wünschst du dir GH3 nur mit Gitarre?


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. November 2008)

xD jo
gutes argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

